# Help info on Timberland RV Comepany



## thumbs (Feb 23, 2002)

I need a bit of help here.  My wife and I are plannin to retire this year and want to do a bit of traveling.  We have camped and trailered years ago but not much recently.

We want to be able to snowbird in the winter for a month or so.  We really don't want to stay in one place to long so we will be both traveling and stayin in one place a bit.  I tell ya this to give ya a little background so ya can make a better recomendation.

We have been lookin a trailers.  I like the 5th wheels but want to take my atc along and need the truck bed.  We were lookin at the Timberland 26RLS model trailer.  My wife loves the rear windows and they seem to have a real nice layout.  The question is:

Are these trailers quality built?  Will they hold up?  I realize they aren't a 40K trailer but how are they built?  The guy told me they were built about the same as the Prowlers and the like.  Does anyone have exp with this company?  I don't want to buy something now and have to replace it in a couple of years.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks

Gary


----------

